# Quiver Pics



## koreshot (Aug 23, 2007)

I am such a gear ho and a total geek, but I figured at least one or two people would find the following pictures interesting.  I went a little past the usual ski pictures and tried to make them pseudo educational by doing some tip length, tail length, camber and tip profile comparison shots.

The skis from left to right:
Dynastar Legend 8000 - 178cm
Rossignol B3 - 184cm
PM Gear Bro Model - 188cm
Atomic Powder Plus - 180cm
Elan M1111 - 184cm
All skis are mounted on the manufacturer recommended line.






Funny how each manufacturer has their own scale for length measurement.  The 184cm M1111 and the 180cm Pow+ are virtually identical in overall length.  Nevermind that the Elans just dwarf the Pow+ in the girth department, these things are complete beasts and reasonably light for their size.  The rest of the sizes seem to make sense.  The 178 8000s seem kinda close to the Pow+ but I think the big boys have a much longer running length.

Moving on to the tip length comparison.  All skis were lined up by boot sole center.




Gotta love how the Elans, which are considerably shorter overall than the Bros have so much more tip.  The B3 and the Elan are both 184cm, yet the Elan seems to have a good 6cm of tip advantage, if not more.  I think the mounting point on these things are way too far back.  The next picture confirms this.  Another interesting thing is the long tip on the Dynastars - in a 178cm length they have almost as much tip as the 184 B3s.  No wonder river likes the old +1.5cm mounting position.

Tail length comparison.  Skis still lined up by boot sole center.




This picture confirms what we saw in the tip shot.  The Elan seems way way too far back at factory line.  The Bros are pretty far forward with a long tail which makes for a very nice platform, these things feel solid on landings.  The Pow+ has way more tip than tail but it stays within reason, the shorter tails help the ski sink in the back and keep the tips up, but Elan seems to have taken that idea overboard.

Another shot with the tip and tail combo for better veiwing:




And before anyone says anything, my shirt just happened to bunch up like that.  I love my skis, but I don't LOVE my skis.

Camber and tip profile comparison:




The Bros win the excessive camber competition.  Followed closely by the other two skis that don't need that much camber, the Pow+ and the M1111.  Powder and camber don't play well together so I don't understand why my quiver seems to exhibit this trend.  The Bros and B3 are tied in first place for the longest rise in tip, followed by the M1111, the 8000 and the Pow+ (in that order).  I haven't skied the B3s yet, just picked them up on sierra during that $200 sale.  I was not very excited to get them but the price was right, but after fondling them I would be willing to bet that these skis will float MUCH better than their dimmensions indicate.  The soft, long tip, the long rise (rocker if that applies here), the powder profile of the tip along with low camber will do the trick.  I would expect these skis to float about as well as a ski 10mm fatter under foot.  I could be completely wrong though - wouldn't be the first time either.

I also have no plans of mounting up and using the M1111, they have already been sold.  I included them in there for educational purposes - plus they make me look more core.


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2007)

Good God man, are you sure those Elan's aren't meant to be water skis?


You are a gear ho, but that's cool.  I like skiing next to someone who draws attention to their skis... since it draws attention from the way I'm tumbling down the hill next to you.  :dunce:

Tough to figure out from your quiver what type of skiing you like best.  

BTW, nice purple shorts, lol.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes.  I am a gear ho, although those Elans are already sold.  So I only have 4 pairs of skis, not 5.

Those purple shorts are actually my underwear from the Banana Republic Factory Outlet.  The wife thinks they are hot, so there!  I am thinking about trying some Victoria's Secret stuff out next, I think they still have a mens line.


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Yes.  I am a gear ho, although those Elans are already sold.  So I only have 4 pairs of skis, not 5.
> 
> Those purple shorts are actually my underwear from the Banana Republic Factory Outlet.  The wife thinks they are hot, so there!  I am thinking about trying some Victoria's Secret stuff out next, I think they still have a mens line.



Well, I suppose anything would look hot as long as it's covering up those hairy sasquatch legs.  

How much sidecut do the Bro's have?


----------



## koreshot (Aug 24, 2007)

Bros are probably in the low 30s for sidecut.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2007)

*2006-07 Family Quiver*

Last season's quiver:






I'll post a new pic once it's fully updated for this season. My daughter's Atomics were season rentals, the Axis Pros were only skied once and my wife's K2s will be upgraded for this season. I will definitely be adding bump skis to the line-up and still would like to find a pair of Legend 8000s.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool.  Anyone else out there with quiver pics?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 24, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Cool.  Anyone else out there with quiver pics?



I will take one this weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Last season's quiver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wife has the same skis as my wife. :-o


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I will take one this weekend.



Sorry for the blurry pics, dont know why they are like that.
Storage for my "good" skis




Quiver shot
K2 Public Enemy/Axial Scratch-Rossi Mutix R11/Axial 140-K2 Axis/Marker M1000




Mass binding shot




Binding shot:  K2 Public Enemy/Axial Scratch




Binding shot:  Rossi Mutix R11/Axial 140




Binding shot:  K2 Axis/Marker M1000






All the skis are lots of fun.  The K2 PE's were my everyday ski, which I loved, but will be replacing with a pair of Line Prophet 90's just for a change.  The Rossi's are super fast and have never gotten unstable no matter how hard they are pushed.  I am only keeping them for racing, or else I would sell them as they make me ski way to fast.  The K2 Axis are my basic rock skis that I got dirt cheap.  $30 for the skis and the bindings were free lying around the shop.  Nothing special ski, but I can beat the crap out of them and not care.


----------



## Terry (Aug 25, 2007)

This is my wifes and mine collection. My old Solomon Xscreams which are my rock skis, my old 6stars that I am going to keep for the race course, my new Z9 rossis, my wifes old rossi cobras, and her 5star Volkls.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Your wife has the same skis as my wife. :-o



More irony...


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, finally getting around to this. koreshot's center relative to tips/tails pics had me intrigued.


176 Elan M666, 170 Elan RipSticks, 167 Black Diamond Ethic, 178 Rossignol B4,  ? (I'm too lazy to measure) Volant SuperKarve





Center





Tails





Tips


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2007)

It's interesting how far back the mounting line is on the BDs relative to the others, especially the Rossis. The mount line seems pretty far forward on the Rossis, given how fat they are (relatively speaking, of course). The elan tips nearly match, yet there is less tail on the RipStick (line is further back - althought the actual running surface is similar thanks to the turned up tail of the 666). The RipStick has the integrated binding which I currently have at the recommended setting, I might play with it a bit to move it a little forward.

I've got some Rossi/Looks to mount on the Rossis, think I'll go right on the line. The BD's have Freeride +'s waiting to be mounted. I think I'll go at least +1 cm after this comparision.


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, and Marc: sorry, but no underwear pics.


----------



## koreshot (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting indeed, the shorter BDs are right up there in tip profile with the B4, a powder ski.  The B3 compared very favorably to the rest of the skis in my quiver when it came to tip length, profile, etc...  I wonder if the B3/B4 are identical with the B4s just being wider.

The tip profile and slower rise on the B4 probably still makes it a better floater than the BD.

I am guessing you picked up the B4s on sierra as I did with the B3s?

Comparing the tip/tail of the Ripstick to the M666 (a ski that favors higher speeds) makes me think that the Ripsticks are all about GS style turns, even in a 170.


Are you taking requests for underwear?  If so, my vote goes for anything edible.


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Interesting indeed, the shorter BDs are right up there in tip profile with the B4, a powder ski. The B3 compared very favorably to the rest of the skis in my quiver when it came to tip length, profile, etc... I wonder if the B3/B4 are identical with the B4s just being wider.
> 
> The tip profile and slower rise on the B4 probably still makes it a better floater than the BD.
> 
> ...


 
The additional 15mm underfoot on the B4 probably won't hurt the floatation for the B4 relative to the BD either. :wink:

Yup, got the B4's from sierrasnowboard. Couldn't resist at that price. 

The RipSticks have a pretty agressive sidecut (109-66-98) they are all about turning - prefer to be ripping railroad tracks but are quick enough edge to edge to make some shorter radius turns. Turn radius is something around 14 IIRC.

Man am I ever jonesing for winter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2007)

roark said:


> The RipSticks have a pretty agressive sidecut (109-66-98) they are all about turning - prefer to be ripping railroad tracks but are quick enough edge to edge to make some shorter radius turns. Turn radius is something around 14 IIRC.



I got my Ripsticks (178s) last year without demoing them because they were really cheap. I couldn't  be more happy with them. I use them for racing and as my all round ski. Although GS in nature they can really rip the short turns when needed and the narrow waist makes them pretty easy to handle in the bumps. It's too bad they discontinued them.


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I got my Ripsticks (178s) last year without demoing them because they were really cheap. I couldn't be more happy with them. I use them for racing and as my all round ski. Although GS in nature they can really rip the short turns when needed and the narrow waist makes them pretty easy to handle in the bumps. It's too bad they discontinued them.


Yup, guess there are not too many people buying skis with a 66 waist unless they are specifically for racing. For 'typical' EC conditions they are ideal.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm on my second pair of 04-05 Elan S12s as my backup rock skis..112-67-100...they rock..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is the family quiver:







The snowboard is my wife's and the kids skis are season rentals for my 4 year old son.  The Salomons are now my rock skis, they're beginner to low intermediate skis and I outgrew them about halfway through the season last year.  Last season was my first season in 20 years and the Salomons were cheap.  I got 26 ski days out of them though.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 23, 2007)

I finally got around to taking a pic of the quiver...pretty well stocked.  The four on the left are pretty much out of circulation...gonna give them away to some friends.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 23, 2007)

A whole corner full of crap.  It is about 5 ft. away from my computer and not very helpful when I try be productive.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 23, 2007)

I can see having an ice axe could be very useful when someone cuts in line ahead of you....:wink:


----------



## DEVO (Oct 25, 2007)

Our quiver for this season






Wife's Atomics
Daughter's Salomons
Son's Elans
Mine:
165 Airwalk Champ w/ Kemper bindings
168 Elan MO2 w/ S810 - Beater twins for general goofing off
185 Rossi Sratch BC w/ S912ti - Deeper eastern days
184 Scott P3 w/ S912 (to be mounted) - everyday all mountain 
178 Dynastar Legend 8000 w/ Naxo NX21 - touring


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 25, 2007)

DEVO said:


> Our quiver for this season
> 
> 184 Scott P3 w/ S912 (to be mounted) - everyday all mountain



You will love them.  I played around on them for a few hours last year (179) and loved them, even more than my Public Enemies.


----------



## DEVO (Oct 26, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You will love them.  I played around on them for a few hours last year (179) and loved them, even more than my Public Enemies.



Can't wait to get on these!  Now if I can just figure out where to mount the bindings, on the line or -1cm???


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 26, 2007)

DEVO said:


> Can't wait to get on these!  Now if I can just figure out where to mount the bindings, on the line or -1cm???



I wouldn't go negative.  It is a twin, and you don't need to be set back for powder, as you have the scratches....


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated family quiver:






L to R: 182 cm K2 Axis X Pros, 179 cm K2 Cabrawlers, 170 cm Volkl Unlimited AC3, 167 cm K2 T:Nine, 160 cm K2 True Luvs (new in wrapper), 80 cm Rossignol Fun Girls


----------



## koreshot (Nov 1, 2007)

How do you like the fun girls?  How would you compare them to some of the other skis in your quiver? They seem a bit short for your height.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

koreshot said:


> How do you like the fun girls?  How would you compare them to some of the other skis in your quiver? They seem a bit short for your height.



They're mad steezy yo!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't take an updated quiver shot since I took half of them up north last weekend.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


>




:lol::beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2007)

Marc said:


> Good God man, are you sure those Elan's aren't meant to be water skis?
> 
> 
> You are a gear ho, but that's cool.  I like skiing next to someone who draws attention to their skis... since it draws attention from the way I'm tumbling down the hill next to you.  :dunce:
> ...


A well rounded individual who likes to mix it up a bit! 



koreshot said:


> Those purple shorts are actually my underwear from the Banana Republic Factory Outlet.  The wife thinks they are hot, so there!  I am thinking about trying some Victoria's Secret stuff out next, I think they still have a mens line.


T-M-I !!!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2007)

My husbands quiver, which is in the attic and was too lazy to take them down from up there.
(Yes I know there was water damage at one point but that is not the case now!)





I think he need a midfat in his quiver so I'm thinking of surprising him with a Blizzard Cronus or a Volkl Bridge this year.  I think he'll like the Bridge best because, as you can see he's a volkl guy.

Me?  I'm a bit more Phickle with my ski gear.  Rarely keep anything longer than a season, sometimes less.  I like to try out all the new stuff, and usually get a decent price out of my used stuff because its still somewhat current when I move on to my next toy.
This is my current quiver, which will have a Blizzard EOS added to it within the next 15 minutes


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2007)

Front four, all tuned and ready to go


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> My husbands quiver, which is in the attic and was too lazy to take them down from up there.
> (Yes I know there was water damage at one point but that is not the case now!)
> 
> 
> ...


With that much in his quiver he could open up a ski shop. 8)


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2007)

hammer said:


> With that much in his quiver he could open up a ski shop. 8)


The problem with him is that he won't sell anything until it has no value.  The only current skis he has is my old Nordica Nitrous and the Race Tiger.
The rest is 4-5 year old technology.
Most do have system bindings so he lets friends borrow from time to time.
Does this drive me nuts........?
Oh yeah!
But I have a husband who's on the slopes with me instead of at the bar or out picking up chicks, so he can ski on whatever he wants!


----------



## koreshot (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, your hubby is into overlapping his quiver isn't he?


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Yeah, your hubby is into overlapping his quiver isn't he?


Ya think?
You have no idea how many discussions we've had about quiver overlap. 
:argue:
 His dream was to own all of the skis in the Volkl724 line.  He was close, when I finally said, "then what?"

That is when I got the Nordica Nitrous.  He heckled me about it because it wasn't a volkl, after all, but one day he tried it.  When it came time for me to replace the nitrous, (with the Elan Wave Spice) he was CLEAR I could not sell it, he wanted it.
I'm sooooooo happy he is opening up his mind a teensy weensy bit.  He may even get a mid fat some day!

Oh, and he has overlap in his Dirt Bike Quiver too!


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Me?  I'm a bit more Phickle with my ski gear.  Rarely keep anything longer than a season, sometimes less.  I like to try out all the new stuff, and usually get a decent price out of my used stuff because its still somewhat current when I move on to my next toy.
> This is my current quiver, which will have a Blizzard EOS added to it within the next 15 minutes



Is that the Bluehouse MR in a 169? I got 179s and the colors are reversed. Looking at that pic confirmed what my eyeballs have been telling me, the mounting lines on those suckers are pretty far forward, even with the twin. I'm thinking about mounting mine at powder or even -1 from that. I have to take some measurements and figure it out.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Is that the Bluehouse MR in a 169? I got 179s and the colors are reversed. Looking at that pic confirmed what my eyeballs have been telling me, the mounting lines on those suckers are pretty far forward, even with the twin. I'm thinking about mounting mine at powder or even -1 from that. I have to take some measurements and figure it out.


Those are BlueHouse MR171's and yea, they are reversed graphix with the 179.
I was thinking the same thing about the line
maybe 1 cm back from BOF??
I am fairly excited to get on those and see what they do.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a partial picture of my quiver........


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 2, 2007)

Those look like Head Standards, mid 60's? I had Head 320's which I think were pretty similar. The Standards and the 360's were very popular back then along with Lange boots with the flow foam. I skied the 320's until 1970 when I then got a pair of Rossi Strato's.


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> 160 cm K2 True Luvs (new in wrapper), 80 cm Rossignol Fun Girls


Funny, I looked at the True Luvs and Fun Girls for Maggie and me.   Brian posted our finds in the new gear thread...  It will only be a matter of time before he lines it all up for a group picture.  He's probably waiting to get those skis from you first.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 5, 2007)

Woodcore, I love the wood skis on the end.
I have my great great uncle gunners skis.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

I never really had a quiver before, but now I sorta do after picking up 3 pairs in the off-season, so I'll post a pic.





From left to right; 182cm K2 Axis Pros, 181cm Head Mad_Trix Mogul, 178cm Volkl P50 GS, 178cm Volkl Vertigo G4, 177cm Rossi Axium, 154cm Dynastar Nova (Wife's), 90cm Elan Something or other (Daughter's).

The P50's are actually bent so they probably shouldn't be in the pic, but I did continue to use them regardless last year so who knows..


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 7, 2007)

Where's your midfat?
Can I change my username to PotStirrer


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Where's your midfat?
> Can I change my username to PotStirrer


Don't the Vertigos technically qualify at 118/83/106?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Where's your midfat?
> Can I change my username to PotStirrer





severine said:


> Don't the Vertigos technically qualify at 118/83/106?



Yup, the G4 _is_ my mid-fat.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I never really had a quiver before, but now I sorta do after picking up 3 pairs in the off-season, so I'll post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those K2s are so rad.


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 15, 2007)

Heres the current quiver. Changes on a yearly and sometimes semi yearly basis, much to the chagrin of my wife... ;-)






The pair on the left without binders I just got the other day. Will likely mount some demo binders on there so friends can use them when they come out to play.

M


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 4, 2007)

My quiver to start the season




Volkl P60 SL, Volkl P40 F1, Nordica Dobermann GSR


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 5, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Where's your midfat?
> Can I change my username to PotStirrer





severine said:


> Don't the Vertigos technically qualify at 118/83/106?





bvibert said:


> Yup, the G4 _is_ my mid-fat.


Oooof, my bad, you're right.

Looks like the east coast has a good opportunity to break out the midfat for some fun!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2007)

Trekchick said:


> Looks like the east coast has a good opportunity to break out the midfat for some fun!!



That is a very accurate assessment... 

The G4's were very nice in the powder today!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 6, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> My quiver to start the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa, time to add some girth to that skinny quiver!


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 9, 2007)

its interesting seeing the spectrum of brand loyalty on this thread, some have every ski under the sun while there are definatly the atomic/volkl/k2/rossi/head heads....


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 9, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> whoa, time to add some girth to that skinny quiver!


You mean 67 isn't fat?


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally got a pic:
Rossi Z9 170cm
Rossi B2 166cm
Black Diamond Havoc 165cm

I'm actually thinking of possibly getting rid of the Z9s...


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

I never updated this thread with my current personal quiver. Here it is:







The CaBrawlers seem to see the most use. I love the Legends and I broke out the AC3s for the first time this season to ski with my daughter yesterday. I forgot how much fun those skis are...


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> The CaBrawlers seem to see the most use.


lol, what a surprise


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 12, 2008)

Updated... 
will probably sell the Icelantics or try to sell the Rossis and mount the Icelantics with those bindings.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Freshly tuned and at the ready. Crud, ice, packed or pow.

View attachment 1945


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

This season's quiver (Brian will have to do his own...):
165 Line Celebrity (which are so light! 125-90-113), 165 Dynastar Marie Martinod Pro TTs (112-78-102), 162 Roxy Joyrider (126-74-105)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Freshly tuned and at the ready. Crud, ice, packed or pow.
> 
> View attachment 1945


When did you get the Coombas?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll take a sick pic of my quiver, but I have to wait for my Goats to come in . . .


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> When did you get the Coombas?



got em last month, had em mounted last week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> got em last month, had em mounted last week.


sweet... got mine in Sep.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I never updated this thread with my current personal quiver. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No more Volkls. I guess I'm downsizing. :lol: Quite honestly, for 95% of the skiing I do, the Cabs and the Legends are all I need.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> No more Volkls. I guess I'm downsizing. :lol: Quite honestly, for 95% of the skiing I do, the Cabs and the Legends are all I need.


You sold them at the ski swap?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump...




...skis, that is.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> You sold them at the ski swap?



Actually MR evil's buddy bought them over the summer.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mondeo (Nov 12, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


>



Hmmm, where have I seen that before?



ski_resort_observer said:


>



Oh yeah, earlier in the thread! ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> No more Volkls. I guess I'm downsizing. :lol: Quite honestly, for 95% of the skiing I do, the Cabs and the Legends are all I need.



You need something fatter for those legendary Ski Sundown powder days.... 8)


----------



## Marc (Nov 13, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Updated...
> will probably sell the Icelantics or try to sell the Rossis and mount the Icelantics with those bindings.



I got a chub lookin at that pic.  Jealous.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 13, 2008)

This is the first picture I'm posting on AZ after all these years. Behold The Monster Quiver:






Rossi Z9 162 - 126/74/105
Rossi R11 Mutix 165 - 118/70/102
Rossi B4 168 - 122/94/112
Rossi B Squad 174 - 130/100/120


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

Like Rossis, do ya?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

I love these quiver threads.  not sure why but i pride myself on using one pair of skis for everything.  I chucked the volants last week.  the volkls i'm hanging onto for the hell of it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> I love these quiver threads.  not sure why but i pride myself on using one pair of skis for everything.



Yeah yeah. You really are a tough guy, or perhaps ignorance is bliss.

Pick up something fatter for powder days. I've seen you rip powder on the Heads so I can only imagine the level of true radicalness you might achieve on a fatter ski.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

BTW, the mousetrap label is a hoot. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, the mousetrap label is a hoot. :lol:



dude, those bastards are freakin amazing.  they eat the peanut butter without setting off the trap.  unbelievable.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude, those bastards are freakin amazing.  they eat the peanut butter without setting off the trap.  unbelievable.



Is that an old school wooden one or a plastic one? Cuz the plastic ones suck.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the updated shot for this year





Volkl P40 F1
Volkl P60 SC World Cup
Nordica Dobermann SLR
Nordica Dobermann GSR


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Like Rossis, do ya?



I'm hoping to get sponsored. =)


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


>


:lol: Way to update your quiver pic! :lol:

We've had a lot of luck with the no view, no touch D-con mouse traps. You know, for the one mouse we had. :lol: Have you tried those?
http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100530&id=prod2180401


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

severine said:


> We've had a lot of luck with the no view, no touch D-con mouse traps. You know, for the one mouse we had. :lol: Have you tried those?
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100530&id=prod2180401



"*No View* No Touch Mouse Trap"? Something tells me 2knees is the sick kind of individual that's not satisfied until he sees the little bastard's neck snapped in half... uke: :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> "*No View* No Touch Mouse Trap"? Something tells me 2knees is the sick kind of individual that's not satisfied until he sees the little bastard's neck snapped in half... uke: :lol:


Are you saying these should be see-through?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> "*No View* No Touch Mouse Trap"? Something tells me 2knees is the sick kind of individual that's not satisfied until he sees the little bastard's neck snapped in half... uke: :lol:



I was thinking the same thing.  For some reason I could see Pat crouched in the corner of the basement wearing all black, in the dark, with a .22 and night vision scope trained on a glob of peanut butter, just waiting for a mouse to come along.... Then POW. :uzi:

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2008)

Get a cat. We got one at work and she will corner the mice and terrorize them before we get them or she finishes them off:grin:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  For some reason I could see Pat crouched in the corner of the basement wearing all black, in the dark, with a .22 and night vision scope trained on a glob of peanut butter, just waiting for a mouse to come along.... Then POW. :uzi:
> 
> :lol:



Just replace gopher with mouse:


----------



## Philpug (Nov 13, 2008)

Will post pics when some skis arrive. Part of my quiver is in Vt, so I will be limited,


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 29, 2008)

Spent some time at the tuning stand last night.  It actually felt good to be waxing and scraping, and caressing and fondling my skis............I think I'm going to like the new bindings they put on the Blizzard systems this year.






When I was getting out the skis, I found an old mouse trap with the skeleton of a mouse in it.........I won't include that in the pics


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When I was getting out the skis, I found an old mouse trap with the skeleton of a mouse in it.........I won't include that in the pics


Thanks for that!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> I got a chub lookin at that pic.  Jealous.


Nice to have extras in case of company, even mixed company. One day I still expect to see you and awfy over here for some 'core touring.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 30, 2008)

*Family Quiver"*






Rossi 9x 180 FKS 15 ...My go fast ski for early morning cruising

The Ski, mock'ed up prototypes 182, Marker Jester ...My fat ski

Elan 888 177, Marker Jester... Sharing with my son

Blizzard Eos 159, Blizzard 412 IQ...Lola's fat ski

Blizzard Magnum Viva 7.6, Marker 412TT IQ...Lola's day to day ski

Blizzard Magnum 8.7, Marker 514TT IQ... My day to day ski

Of course, this is subject to change.


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2009)

Is it too early to ask if anyone wants to update their quiver pic? Mine is the same (aside from adding Trekchick's Dalbello Storms from early on in the thread to my now boot-quiver) but I like to see what people have.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got a couple pairs to get mounted, then I'll post a pic.

-w


----------



## Philpug (Oct 8, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Rossi 9x 180 FKS 15 ...My go fast ski for early morning cruising
> 
> The Ski, mock'ed up prototypes 182, Marker Jester ...My fat ski
> 
> ...



Only two of these skis made the cut for this year.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 9, 2009)

*Quiver for 2*

Looks like a lot of skis for the two of us but most get used every season.
The fact that we XC/BC ski adds more skis to the picture. Race skis also add up quick. I love to Tele Ski and that requires equipment too...
Our Cat (Cleo) runs patrols in the basement.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll post up a better shot after I scrape off the summer wax.





Left to right...
Head Monster iM70
Head Cool Thang (wife's)
K2 Apache Crossfire
Nordica Hot Rot Jet Fuel


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

Dropped off my Wateas yesterday to get mounted. I'll post a pic when I pick them up.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Dropped off my Wateas yesterday to get mounted. I'll post a pic when I pick them up.



Just ordered some Marker Griffon's from skidmark for mine.

What did you go with? Who's mounting them for you? Standard mounting position?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just ordered some Marker Griffon's from skidmark for mine.
> 
> What did you go with? Who's mounting them for you? Standard mounting position?
> 
> -w



Watea 94's and I got some Dukes. I was at WA yesterday dropping of some kids gear for the swap and brought them up to the shop. Standard mount and Wa only charges $25 for mounting no matter where you got your stuff.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 9, 2009)

*$5 Quiver rack......*

brought to you by the Dollar Store.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Watea 94's and I got some Dukes. I was at WA yesterday dropping of some kids gear for the swap and brought them up to the shop. Standard mount and Wa only charges $25 for mounting no matter where you got your stuff.



Cool. I have the 84s... That's a good deal on the mount. I'll probably have Zimmerman's in Nashua do mine as that's where I bought the Wateas and he said they'd mount them free if I brought them back when I got some bindings.

Maybe I'll bring the K2 silencers I grabbed out to Wa for the mount, hard to pass up $25 and I don't plan on using them right away anyway. (First couple days if it's thin I'll use my old K2 enemys that I've now relegated to rock-ski status)

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Cool. I have the 84s... That's a good deal on the mount. I'll probably have Zimmerman's in Nashua do mine as that's where I bought the Wateas and he said they'd mount them free if I brought them back when I got some bindings.
> 
> Maybe I'll bring the K2 silencers I grabbed out to Wa for the mount, hard to pass up $25 and I don't plan on using them right away anyway. (First couple days if it's thin I'll use my old K2 enemys that I've now relegated to rock-ski status)
> 
> -w



They are having their Columbus Day swap this weekend. Don't head up unless you want to do some shopping. Today won't be bad, but the rest of the weekend will be a madhouse.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They are having their Columbus Day swap this weekend. Don't head up unless you want to do some shopping. Today won't be bad, but the rest of the weekend will be a madhouse.



Thanks for the heads up. I have enough going on that it wouldn't be until Monday if at all this weekend... and I should probably stay away from the swap to keep from shopping.

-w


----------



## carbonXshell (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll post up a better shot after I scrape off the summer wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RootDKJ,

how do you like your jet fuels compared to the others. good ski for the northeast?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> RootDKJ,
> 
> how do you like your jet fuels compared to the others. good ski for the northeast?


I only skied on them one day in April.  Varied conditions to say the least.

AM - 4-5" of fresh.  Loved it.  
11AM - all crud.  Loved it
1 PM - all corn.  Loved it
2:30 PM - very slushy.  Ok.  I didn't have good wax on there so it was pretty sticky.

I really didn't get to run them very much on any really hard pack.  I'm really stoked to get to know them better, and figure out when to go with my Crossfires vs, my Hot Rods.


----------



## carbonXshell (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I only skied on them one day in April.  Varied conditions to say the least.
> 
> AM - 4-5" of fresh.  Loved it.
> 11AM - all crud.  Loved it
> ...



Thanks,

I just bought a pair. my all mountain ski now is the fischer cool heat which I really like. the jet fuels are longer and beefier. I'll probably use them for deeper snow and blasting through crud like you had success with.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just bought a pair. my all mountain ski now is the fischer cool heat which I really like. the jet fuels are longer and beefier. I'll probably use them for deeper snow and blasting through crud like you had success with.


They blew right through the middle of the crud piles like they weren't even there...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll post up a better shot after I scrape off the summer wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the Ski Tote? ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Where's the Ski Tote? ;-)


Sorry.  I forgot my K2's in the 1st pic as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sorry.  I forgot my K2's in the 1st pic as well.  Enjoy!



I wish I kept my old skis. I always give them away to friends who never use them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I wish I kept my old skis. I always give them away to friends who never use them.


I've got a couple more that are up in the attic that will never see snow again.  I should really get them out for a group shot.


----------



## roark (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sorry.  I forgot my K2's in the 1st pic as well.  Enjoy!


you added something else as well.... nice!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've got a couple more that are up in the attic that will never see snow again.  I should really get them out for a group shot.



make a chair

I've got four pairs of retired skis in the attic that will eventually be turned into one, once I get around to it.  I think Dr. Jeff had one made for him.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> make a chair
> 
> I've got four pairs of retired skis in the attic that will eventually be turned into one, once I get around to it.  I think Dr. Jeff had one made for him.


I'll eventually do something with them.  I am thinking about mounting them horizontally on the walls of my basement, once I get the walls painted.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 13, 2009)

Real exciting.  Switched out the PX14's for older Axial 120 on the green Twisters.  Moved bindings back to the line on both pairs of bump skis.  Sweet tune too, with proper edge bevel and base restructuring.  Yee haw!  Found a pair of FKS 120's for the Mojo90's I recently purchased.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Glenn (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool pics guys. I'll try and take one this weekend.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 14, 2009)

Old skis? Hmmm. I might need to post up some more pics.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2009)

Wife just got home with my freshly mounted High Society Free Rides with Dukes!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Wife just got home with my freshly mounted High Society Free Rides with Dukes!



nice to see you finally moving away from those fromage core french skis!  Wood cores and full sidewalls are good things.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> nice to see you finally moving away from those fromage core french skis!  Wood cores and full sidewalls are good things.



The B2s probably won't see much use this year, but the BXs are a fine bump ski.  I'm pretty certain when I bought the BX that it had a wood core.  Though the graphics are the same, they are from the prior season before they made the switch to foam......pretty certain.

Hopefully I get lucky with some DEEP days and get to take out the Axioms this season as they are still great fun in snow over a foot deep.  I don't think the High Society's will offer quite as much float as I'd like on really deep days, but they should be sufficient 95% of the time here on the EC.  I'm bringing them on Saturday and depending on the coverage I may take them out, but probably the B2s as I don't really care if I trash them.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The B2s probably won't see much use this year, but the BXs are a fine bump ski.  I'm pretty certain when I bought the BX that it had a wood core.  Though the graphics are the same, they are from the prior season before they made the switch to foam......pretty certain.
> 
> Hopefully I get lucky with some DEEP days and get to take out the Axioms this season as they are still great fun in snow over a foot deep.  I don't think the High Society's will offer quite as much float as I'd like on really deep days, but they should be sufficient 95% of the time here on the EC.  I'm bringing them on Saturday and depending on the coverage I may take them out, but probably the B2s as I don't really care if I trash them.



bring the B2s...while you probably won't get any core shots you're almost guaranteed to get some nicks in the edges...nothing worse than hacking up a brand new set of edges.  Rossi has been funny over the years...they'll do a foam core in the high end skis, but price point models that they've typically made in Spain often have a woodcore.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2009)

Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sorry. I forgot my K2's in the 1st pic as well. Enjoy!


 
Hey ROOT, Did you put the SKI TOTE in there just to yank our chain, or do you actually use it? :razz:

My wife had one when we first got married.  I told her I couldn't figure out how it worked   One day it ran away......


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.


 
Wateas are Saweeet!  Have to join you on a pow day!


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2009)

Love that you have the kids' skis in that pic, too, wa-loaf!  Nice quiver!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.



Oh, and my new Atomic CS130 boots on the left. :beer:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.



You realize the bindings on the K2's aren't indemnified. :smile:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2009)

Philpug said:


> You realize the bindings on the K2's aren't indemnified. :smile:



Yes, but the piezio still lights up on the skis so I'm good! 

Actually they're pretty much retired, holding on to them until they're old enough for a gapper day.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yes, but the piezio still lights up on the skis so I'm good!
> 
> Actually they're pretty much retired, holding on to them until they're old enough for a gapper day.



I thought just the fours had the lights. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I thought just the fours had the lights. Learn something new everyday.



Yea, they carried it through with all of the fours successors.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.





wa-loaf said:


> Yes, but the piezio still lights up on the skis so I'm good!
> 
> Actually they're pretty much retired, holding on to them until they're old enough for a gapper day.


There will always be something older (and gapier)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Hey ROOT, Did you put the SKI TOTE in there just to yank our chain, or do you actually use it? :razz:
> 
> My wife had one when we first got married.  I told her I couldn't figure out how it worked   One day it ran away......


Nah, it's there for stoke.  I used it as a kid though


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.



Are those marker bindings on the 94s?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Are those marker bindings on the 94s?



Yes, they are Dukes. Hoping to be able to do a little touring this winter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

Updated to add new Fischers!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 21, 2009)

My wife's quiver, Blizzard Viva 7.6 and Icelantic Nomads both with IQ bindings.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Updated to add new Fischers!



Gear whore!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my Wateas today! So kids heads on the left, the Wateas, my Ripsticks, RaceTigers, and the old K2 Merlin Vs.





wa-loaf said:


> Updated to add new Fischers!



Looks like you sold the kids skis to pay for those Fishers. Poor kids:-(


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you sold the kids skis to pay for those Fishers. Poor kids:-(



:lol: Nah, they're safe. Just didn't pull them out for the 2nd pic.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

Just had my bindings mounted on the Watea's today. Thanks to wa-loaf for pointing out Wachusetts only charges $24.95 for a mount. I also had a $12.95 edge and wax done while I was there. Can't beat those prices. 






K2 Apache Crossfires with Marker M12ti Piston Control bindings. (167)
Dynastar Legend 8000's with NX10 bindings. (172)
Fischer Watea 84's with Look PX12 Lifter bindings. (167)


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2009)

Philpug said:


> My wife's quiver, Blizzard Viva 7.6 and Icelantic Nomads both with IQ bindings.


 

FYI.  I had problems with the railflex bindings on the my Nomads.  I ski hard and I was releasing  when stopping.  They finally broke.  Went with a flat binding and no problem.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Just had my bindings mounted on the Watea's today. Thanks to wa-loaf for pointing out Wachusetts only charges $24.95 for a mount. I also had a $12.95 edge and wax done while I was there. Can't beat those prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see some more Crossfire love in here :beer:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Good to see some more Crossfire love in here :beer:



And I do love my Crossfires. Unfortunately it's almost time to replace them, they're pretty beat up.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 26, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> And I do love my Crossfires. Unfortunately it's almost time to replace them, they're pretty beat up.



09-10 Crossfire is a pretty sweet ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

Puck it said:


> FYI.  I had problems with the railflex bindings on the my Nomads.  I ski hard and I was releasing  when stopping.  They finally broke.  Went with a flat binding and no problem.



Those aren't railflex bindings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Just had my bindings mounted on the Watea's today. Thanks to wa-loaf for pointing out Wachusetts only charges $24.95 for a mount. I also had a $12.95 edge and wax done while I was there. Can't beat those prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Watea's and Legends kind of overlap. Time for something FAT! 

And except for the iciest days the Watea's will become your number 1 ski.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Those aren't railflex bindings.


 
They look like the Fischer equivalent of Head's.  What are they then?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

Those are Markers on Blizzard IQ plates. They slide right into the blizzard and I guess they make one that can mount on other skis as well.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Those are Markers on Blizzard IQ plates. They slide right into the blizzard and I guess they make one that can mount on other skis as well.


 

My bad.  They are Blizzards.   They do look raised though.  That caused my problem.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2009)

The Quiver 2009-10 Edition

165 R11 Mutix (118-70-102)
168 B4 (122-94-112)
174 B Squad (130-100-120)
176 S7 (145-115-123)

Let the games begin!


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Updated to add new Fischers!



Serious Watea luv here - got both boards in the pic, all the others are one!


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> The Quiver 2009-10 Edition
> 
> 165 R11 Mutix (118-70-102)
> 168 B4 (122-94-112)
> ...



Hey snowmonster, your skis look brand new!  You must either take good care of them or.....     8)


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2009)

billski said:


> Hey snowmonster, your skis look brand new!  You must either take good care of them or.....     8)



Except for the S7 which is brand new, the others have been skied at least 2 seasons. Meticulously cared for. I'm an amateur ski tech in training. =)


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Meticulously cared for.



You must not have any fun!  :wink:   Some of my best moments were crashes I've taken.:roll:

p.s., don't take your skis to Europe.  Chain smoking skiers in lift lines will decimate your top sheets in minutes!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2009)

billski said:


> Chain smoking skiers in lift lines will decimate your top sheets in minutes!



Good advice. =)


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Oct 26, 2009)

I always took my skiis off in line, then put them back on before getting on the lift...they looked at me like I was nuts!!! But It was worth it!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 26, 2009)

Philpug said:


> 09-10 Crossfire is a pretty sweet ski.



That's definitely on my list of possible replacements. ;-)



wa-loaf said:


> The Watea's and Legends kind of overlap. Time for something FAT!
> 
> And except for the iciest days the Watea's will become your number 1 ski.



They do overlap but the Wateas were such a good deal I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2009)

Philpug said:


> 09-10 Crossfire is a pretty sweet ski.


I'm hoping I get a chance to demo it this season.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm hoping I get a chance to demo it this season.



I am generally not a fan of the Apache series, iMHO they ski too easy, I prefer a bit of bite from my skis, I haven't skied any skis that have as big of a sweet spot as these.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I am generally not a fan of the Apache series, iMHO they ski too easy, I prefer a bit of bite from my skis, I haven't skied any skis that have as big of a sweet spot as these.


I've only skied the Crossfire, but I'd also love to try the Recons also.  I like the big sweet spot.  It makes the human slalom at Blue a little easier on me and they have great hard snow bite.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2009)

Philpug said:


> My wife's quiver, Blizzard Viva 7.6 and Icelantic Nomads both with IQ bindings.





wa-loaf said:


> Those aren't railflex bindings.





Puck it said:


> They look like the Fischer equivalent of Head's.  What are they then?





wa-loaf said:


> Those are Markers on Blizzard IQ plates. They slide right into the blizzard and I guess they make one that can mount on other skis as well.





Puck it said:


> My bad.  They are Blizzards.   They do look raised though.  That caused my problem.



If you look at the description under the pic you'll see what he's trying to do.
He has a complete thread on EpicSki about it.
The idea is to use the Blizzard/Marker IQ binding on both skis to make it easier to pack for trips.  Kind of a sweet idea.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> If you look at the description under the pic you'll see what he's trying to do.
> He has a complete thread on EpicSki about it.
> The idea is to use the Blizzard/Marker IQ binding on both skis to make it easier to pack for trips.  Kind of a sweet idea.



I agree with you about packing that is why I had the railflexes on my Nomads and Recons. The bindings slide off and make for easier packing of the bags.  However, the extra height in the binding gave a lot of torsional twist to ski on stopping. This is when the binding would release on me.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I agree with you about packing that is why I had the railflexes on my Nomads and Recons. The bindings slide off and make for easier packing of the bags.  However, the extra height in the binding gave a lot of torsional twist to ski on stopping. This is when the binding would release on me.


That is why I don't like Railflexes, they are not torsionally rigid enough. The Blizzard IQ, on the other hand...is. I will say putting the IQ on the Icelantic is unproven but not so much that they are for my wife and she isn't that aggressive of a skier, they will be used in soft snow and crud and will not get the lateral strain that they would on hard snow. I did to a test mount on another pair and IMHO they are sufficient.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2009)

Philpug said:


> That is why I don't like Railflexes, they are not torsionally rigid enough. The Blizzard IQ, on the other hand...is. I will say putting the IQ on the Icelantic is unproven but not so much that they are for my wife and she isn't that aggressive of a skier, they will be used in soft snow and crud and will not get the lateral strain that they would on hard snow. I did to a test mount on another pair and IMHO they are sufficient.


 

I switched mine to a flat mount after the heel piece broke on a release when stopping.  No problem since the flat mount.  No experience with the Blizzards.  BTW.  I was ejecting in soft, hard, powder, groomers, you name it.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is the new family quiver:






The red Wateas (167cm.) are my old ones which are now my rock skis and the brown Wateas (174cm.) are my new regular skis.  The Rossis (100cm.) are my son's seasonal leases and the board is my wife's.  I have an 8 month old daughter so in a couple of years I should have more stuff for a picture.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

Any further updates? Once I have mine back in hand, will update as my quiver changed...sold 2 pairs, bought one new one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Any further updates? Once I have mine back in hand, will update as my quiver changed...sold 2 pairs, bought one new one.



I'm done. Quiver is complete. For now ...


----------



## Sky (Dec 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm done. Quiver is complete. For now ...



I've printed pics of my skis off the web and posted them next to my desk @ work.

It helps.

I gave away my older boots (and they were still pretty good) and my oldest skis to a kid whose family couldn't afford upgrades.  Surprisingly, this 15 yo son whad huge feet!  So I offered the gear up for free.  I met them ! Wachusett on the lift!  Serendipity?  ANyway, I arranged to meet them the next week on my way to work (their way to Wa).  Heard back from them that night.  Boots fit great...skis run like mad.  Nice Nice!

Now comes the hard part of parting with my Volkl Superpsort Superspeeds.  *sigh*  But I've got Fischer RC4s for night league...and the guy buying the Volkls borrowed them all last season for night league...so, it's time.

Now I've got the Fischers...Dynastar Contact 11's...and brandy new Atomic Crimsom TI's for the wider ride.

So, now I have a "quiver" vs three (or four) of the same ski.

And I feel like I "paid it forward" a bit with how I separated from the older Atomics and the Volkls.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

Sky said:


> I've printed pics of my skis off the web and posted them next to my desk @ work.
> 
> It helps.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! How generous of you to share like that! Serendipity indeed!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 1 new ski at home, and still waiting on the other pair.  Ordered Columbus weekend, and still waiting.  Sold my Rossi Mutix's and my Scott P3's as well as my boots.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have 1 new ski at home,


 
wouldn't it be better to buy them as a pair?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 3, 2009)

billski said:


> wouldn't it be better to buy them as a pair?



No.  I only have one leg.....


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No. I only have one leg.....


  Silly me.  And I thought you were a shredder!


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

:lol: You crack me up, Hawkshot!

I have 2 pairs of boots right now but if I can get the Dalbellos to work for me, the Beasts are going bye-bye. Tomorrow I'll update the pic.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 3, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: You crack me up, Hawkshot!
> 
> I have 2 pairs of boots right now but if I can get the Dalbellos to work for me, the Beasts are going bye-bye. Tomorrow I'll update the pic.



One of my friends growing up lost his leg at birth.  He was a very good skier and racer at the local mountain.  The shop I work at now, would sell him 1 ski at discount.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Silly me.  And I thought you were a shredder!



They can still shred!


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> One of my friends growing up lost his leg at birth.  He was a very good skier and racer at the local mountain.  The shop I work at now, would sell him 1 ski at discount.



NO disrespect. Very cool. Don't think I could do that if I had to.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2009)

severine said:


> NO disrespect. Very cool. Don't think I could do that if I had to.



I would definitely keep skiing if I lost a leg. Even both, those para skiers in the WME flick could rip!


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I would definitely keep skiing if I lost a leg. Even both, those para skiers in the WME flick could rip!



Really?  If I lost a leg skiing I would start looking for it, I definitely wouldn't keep skiing.


/I'll be here all week
//try the veal


----------



## WJenness (Dec 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Really?  If I lost a leg skiing I would start looking for it, I definitely wouldn't keep skiing.
> 
> 
> /I'll be here all week
> //try the veal



Tip your waitress.

(Stay away from the goats... those are Marc's)

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2009)

Picked em up today!

This year's updated quiver:
2006/2007 Dynastar Marie Martinod Pro (112/78/102)-165cm-Look NX10 bindings
2008/2009 Rossignol S6 Koopman (140/110/133.4)-174cm-Rossignol Freeski2 bindings








The Maries are a hot little number:





The Koopmans are gorgeous!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2010)

Quiver for this year:




Just got the Wateas mounted up, can't wait to take them for a spin.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice!  Are those 94's?  They look twice as wide as the bump skis.



bvibert said:


> Quiver for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## powbmps (Jan 1, 2010)

You're not kidding!  Those bases look incredible.  

I was just looking at the bases of all my family's skis lined up in the garage.  Everyone of them is plain ol' black.



severine said:


> The Koopmans are gorgeous!


----------



## roark (Jan 1, 2010)

they look cool but give me plain ol black anyday. I'm going to ptex the hell out it eventually anyway


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Quiver for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Team Watea!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Nice!  Are those 94's?  They look twice as wide as the bump skis.



Yeah, they are the 94's.  The bump skis are 89-63-80 and the Warea's are 130-94-118, so not quite twice as wide, but close.


----------



## roark (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess it's time to put this up:




CC, 167 ethics/R8s, volant superkarves, 170 ripsticks, 176 M666, 178 B4/FR+, 186 Atua/axial 120, maven protos (need to remount), 185 praxis pows/dukes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah! Team Watea!



I guess I'll get in on the fun...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, you go this years. So much better looking than last years. I wasn't a big fan of the "powder hull" on the groomers, but I'm sure it's pretty sweet in the pow.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, you go this years. So much better looking than last years.



I actually prefer last year's graphics.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 7, 2010)

The 09'-10' quiver has finally all arrived!






Rossi B-Squad(174) with Dukes
Line Prophet 90(179) with Griffons
Atomic GS Race(174)


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The 09'-10' quiver has finally all arrived!
> Rossi B-Squad(174) with Dukes
> Line Prophet 90(179) with Griffons
> Atomic GS Race(174)



You bought all those this year?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 7, 2010)

billski said:


> You bought all those this year?



I'm sure managing the ski shop at a mountain has its advantages....

-w


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2010)

billski said:


> You bought all those this year?



I got the Rossi's last year.  But the Line and Atomics are this years.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I'm sure managing the ski shop at a mountain has its advantages....
> 
> -w



So your saying a 23 year old guy couldn't afford 3 new sets in 2 years?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 8, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So your saying a 23 year old guy couldn't afford 3 new sets in 2 years?



Not saying that at all. I wouldn't judge anyone's means like that... I'm just saying that working at the shop has the potential to make things a wee bit cheaper than for your average consumer.



-w


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Not saying that at all. I wouldn't judge anyone's means like that... I'm just saying that working at the shop has the potential to make things a wee bit cheaper than for your average consumer.
> 
> 
> 
> -w



I know.  I was just joking.  The perks are very nice:wink:


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 8, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The 09'-10' quiver has finally all arrived!
> 
> Rossi B-Squad(174) with Dukes
> Line Prophet 90(179) with Griffons
> Atomic GS Race(174)




Whats your impression of the Line90s? thx


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Whats your impression of the Line90s? thx



Absolutely love them!  They are a great everyday ski.  They prefer a bit of a longer turn, but can be turned shortly if wanted.  Have not had them out on a truly icy day, but on firm days they have been great.  
I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 8, 2010)

You've got good taste! = Rossi B-Squad(174) with Dukes =)


----------



## mondeo (Jan 28, 2010)

Update:


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on the F17s Mondy. Enjoy.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice setup with those Rossi bindings.  Where did you get the skis/bindings from?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah! Team Watea!



I posted this back on page 18 but I figured I'd bump it for Team Watea.



ERJ-145CA said:


> Here is the new family quiver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

The Watea 94s were on Tramdock again today for $325.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Nice setup with those Rossi bindings.  Where did you get the skis/bindings from?


Forerunner at K. They bought a bunch of the FKSs when they heard they were being discontinued, so they actually have 120s. Makes it a bit cheaper than going with the 14 DINs.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2010)

Quiver update... missed my groomer ski. Picked up a replacement for $229 from levelninesports.com ... and so, here's the quiver...





2008/2009 Roxy Sugah (115/69/96)-162cm-Roxy Integral Sugah N9 bindings
2006/2007 Dynastar Marie Martinod Pro (112/78/102)-165cm-Look NX10 bindings
2008/2009 Rossignol S6 Koopman (140/110/133.4)-174cm-Rossignol Freeski2 bindings

Now all I need to do is get my butt out there. I haven't even had a chance to ski my fatties yet!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Quiver update... missed my groomer ski. Picked up a replacement for $229 from levelninesports.com ... and so, here's the quiver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe wed storm will be reason to use rossis.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Maybe wed storm will be reason to use rossis.



You can blame me for the lack of snow in CT this winter. Clearly, I'm at fault with that purchase. 

Need school to be canceled. Loading down the middle of the week with classes has resulted in little time for fun this semester...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Picked up a new set, so a pic is needed....






-The new set is the ones on the left.  Next years Scott P4, in a 181 length. 108mm under foot.  Mounted with a Marker Duke, that was taken from another ski.
-Line Phrophet 90 (179)
-Atomic Race GS (174)
-Rossi B-Squad (174) Removed the bindings to put them on the Scott's.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2010)

^ So, what's the fate of the Squad?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 12, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> ^ So, what's the fate of the Squad?



Gonna put the duke back on them at the end of the year and sell them most likely.

I may have to return the Scott's at the end of the year.  They are on loan to me from Scott.  I will either have another pair of them, or Line Prophet 115's.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

My 1 ski quiver (haha)


----------



## WJenness (Apr 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> My 1 ski quiver (haha)



That looks like 2 skis to me... ;-)

*rimshot*

-w


----------



## Morwax (Apr 5, 2011)

All 05 skis


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> My 1 ski quiver (haha)



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=93193
;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2011)

family quiver-

Megan, Me, Jake


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2011)

Stay tuned for the 2011-2012 quiver.


----------



## buellski (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 4500

All 2004 vintage.  I'm replacing the two on the left with the new Nordica Soul Rider in the fall :beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=93193
> ;-)



Those look killer how do they ride?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Those look killer how do they ride?



Are you skiing this weekend? I'd let you try them out. I think you work in Marlboro? I'll be home in Northborough tomorrow and we could do a hand-off.


----------

